
The Sound of Silence – Jessica Livingston - amadeuspagel
https://foundersatwork.posthaven.com/the-sound-of-silence
======
foldr
Not sharing your opinion is indeed the easiest way to avoid criticism. Jessica
Livingston and PG shouldn't worry too much. The world can manage without their
insights if they'd prefer to keep their thoughts to themselves.

